# If Mexico Is The 2nd Most Violent Country



## Tank

Then Are Mexicans the 2nd most violent people?

Mexico Is World's Second Most Violent Country, Report Says


----------



## Moonglow

How does it feel to be rated lower than a Mexican?


----------



## Pogo

Kid who rides around in a tank wants to whine about "violence".  Ironical.


----------



## skye

I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......

So so sad.....all gone


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......
> 
> So so sad.....all gone


The beach is gone?


----------



## skye

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......
> 
> So so sad.....all gone
> 
> 
> 
> The beach is gone?
Click to expand...



All the rest is gone.


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......
> 
> So so sad.....all gone
> 
> 
> 
> The beach is gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the rest is gone.
Click to expand...

I've been to Cancun, the Russian mafia took it over in the later 1990's..


----------



## Buck111

Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.


----------



## Moonglow

Buck111 said:


> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.


Then why is there a shortage?


----------



## Tank

Buck111 said:


> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.


Yes, it;s the White mans fault


----------



## Buck111

skye said:


> I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......
> 
> So so sad.....all gone


According to Expatriates who live in Mexico now, it is still a great place to live. 
A thread on one of their forums:
Mexico Expat Forum ~ Crime in Mexico?


----------



## skye

Buck111 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Mexico few years  but back then it was such a nice place to live....so much fun.....great food ...music....beaches... parties.....art......
> 
> So so sad.....all gone
> 
> 
> 
> According to Expatriates who live in Mexico now, it is still a great place to live.
> A thread on one of their forums:
> Mexico Expat Forum ~ Crime in Mexico?
Click to expand...



Many things have changed...it's not the same anymore...I guess that's what they call  progress ....

i don't call it that...I call it sadness  


(my personal opinion)


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
Click to expand...

Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.


----------



## Tank

Buck111 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
Click to expand...

Which government and peoples?


----------



## 2aguy

Moonglow said:


> How does it feel to be rated lower than a Mexican?




They live in Syria?


----------



## 2aguy

Buck111 said:


> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.




No...armed by obama and eric holder....


----------



## 2aguy

Buck111 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
Click to expand...



The people are disarmed by the government...only the drug cartels and their allies in the police and military have guns....so the people of Mexico are murdered in the 10s of thousands every year by those groups......


----------



## JimBowie1958

Buck111 said:


> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.


Once again, a Hate-America-First libtard has to find some reason to say its our fault.

Dont you have a street to go play in?


----------



## EverCurious

I was in Mexico back in like the 80s and it was really enjoyable.  We'd only made it to half the stuff we'd planned on visiting so we had always planned to return, but then our travel agent said it went to hell so we never did. I'd love to go back there to see more of the Inca and Aztec ruins as it fascinates me but they can't seem to get their shit straight :/


----------



## Tank

The 2nd most dangerous neighborhoods in America are mexican too


----------



## Buck111

2aguy said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...armed by obama and eric holder....
Click to expand...

Long before Obama and Holder were even heard of, guns were trafficked into Mexico. And they are still being trafficked into Mexico under Trump.The U.S. government watches what comes into the country and pays little to no attention as to what goes out. 
"Fast and Furious" was only about 2,000 guns. It is estimated that more than 250,000 guns go into Mexico from the U.S. annually.


----------



## Buck111

JimBowie1958 said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, a Hate-America-First libtard has to find some reason to say its our fault.
> 
> Dont you have a street to go play in?
Click to expand...

"libtard". You like that word, don't you? I'll admit it's a cute little word and I am sure you impress little children all the time with it. 'Cause, you know, you're a funny guy. And I don't mean funny ha-ha. 

Why is it, Jim Blowsme, that whenever someone disagrees with you, or out smarts you, they are a "libtard"? Do ya think maybe the problem is you and your worshiping of governments and men? I get that statism is a mental disorder and you are ate up with it, but, don't you think at some point in your life  you might try manning up and doing someithing about it? Maybe your family and friend might do an intervention.


----------



## Buck111

2aguy said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people are disarmed by the government...only the drug cartels and their allies in the police and military have guns....so the people of Mexico are murdered in the 10s of thousands every year by those groups......
Click to expand...


The people are mostly disarmed, but the government stands idly by while guns are brought into Mexico.


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which government and peoples?
Click to expand...

Obvious isn't it? U.S. and Mexican governments as well as the people of both countries.


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> The 2nd most dangerous neighborhoods in America are mexican too


Got anything to back that up? Not saying it's not true, just think you ought to   provide some evidence with your claim.


----------



## 2aguy

Buck111 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...armed by obama and eric holder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long before Obama and Holder were even heard of, guns were trafficked into Mexico. And they are still being trafficked into Mexico under Trump.The U.S. government watches what comes into the country and pays little to no attention as to what goes out.
> "Fast and Furious" was only about 2,000 guns. It is estimated that more than 250,000 guns go into Mexico from the U.S. annually.
Click to expand...



Yes....as part of arming the Mexican military...who then sells the guns to the cartels.....and they get most of their military hardware from China, and other South American, and Central American countries....


----------



## 2aguy

Buck111 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people are disarmed by the government...only the drug cartels and their allies in the police and military have guns....so the people of Mexico are murdered in the 10s of thousands every year by those groups......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people are mostly disarmed, but the government stands idly by while guns are brought into Mexico.
Click to expand...



Because the criminals pay off the military and police.....so what sense does it make to disarm the normal, law abiding people who are murdered and incinerated by the cartels?


----------



## Tank

Mexicans want guns, because mexicans enjoy being violent


----------



## Buck111

EverCurious said:


> I was in Mexico back in like the 80s and it was really enjoyable.  We'd only made it to half the stuff we'd planned on visiting so we had always planned to return, but then our travel agent said it went to hell so we never did. I'd love to go back there to see more of the Inca and Aztec ruins as it fascinates me but they can't seem to get their shit straight :/


Contrary to what your travel agent told you, Mexico is as safe as you want it to be. It all depends on you. Things you don't do in Mexico that will keep you safe:
Buy or use drugs.
Associate with those who buy or use drugs.
Hang out in cartel cities and towns.
Flash wads of money.
Drive a flashy automobile.

This lady travels alone to Mexico at least once a year by motorcycle. She has never had an issue. I know her personally.


----------



## Buck111

2aguy said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people are disarmed by the government...only the drug cartels and their allies in the police and military have guns....so the people of Mexico are murdered in the 10s of thousands every year by those groups......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people are mostly disarmed, but the government stands idly by while guns are brought into Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the criminals pay off the military and police.....so what sense does it make to disarm the normal, law abiding people who are murdered and incinerated by the cartels?
Click to expand...

Agreed. People shouldn't be disarmed anyplace. How else would they defend against cartels and rogue governments? 
Billions of dollars in aid and weapons have been sent to Mexico. How much of each do you think winds up in the hands of the cartels?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tank said:


> Mexicans want guns, because mexicans enjoy being violent


i bet you know zero mexicans tank.....


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> Mexicans want guns, because mexicans enjoy being violent


I lived among Mexicans in low rent neighborhoods for more than a decade. Main problem I ever had with them was noise. I assume you live among the more violent gun toting 'cans? Funny thing is, most seemed nervous when they learned I had guns.


----------



## Tank

Are you blaming the guns or the Mexicans?


----------



## 2aguy

Buck111 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it;s the White mans fault
> 
> 
> 
> Is the governments fault to some degree and the peoples fault to some degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people are disarmed by the government...only the drug cartels and their allies in the police and military have guns....so the people of Mexico are murdered in the 10s of thousands every year by those groups......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people are mostly disarmed, but the government stands idly by while guns are brought into Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the criminals pay off the military and police.....so what sense does it make to disarm the normal, law abiding people who are murdered and incinerated by the cartels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. People shouldn't be disarmed anyplace. How else would they defend against cartels and rogue governments?
> Billions of dollars in aid and weapons have been sent to Mexico. How much of each do you think winds up in the hands of the cartels?
Click to expand...



A lot...


----------



## grainbely

2aguy said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed by the U.S./CIA; Fueled by Americans desire for drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...armed by obama and eric holder....
Click to expand...

If drugs go in to the states easily, I'm sure guns go out of the states easily. I bet multiple times more get smuggled. Not that the fast and furious thing wasn't a big fail.


----------



## Tank

People just need to accept the fact that in general mexicans are a violent people


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> People just need to accept the fact that in general mexicans are a violent people


You know you're bored when you troll your own thread.


----------



## Tank

Buck111 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> People just need to accept the fact that in general mexicans are a violent people
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're bored when you troll your own thread.
Click to expand...

Sorry if what I said might have hurt your feelings, but what I say is true


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> People just need to accept the fact that in general mexicans are a violent people
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're bored when you troll your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if what I said might have hurt your feelings, but what I say is true
Click to expand...

Giving lip service to something does not make it true. Provide some evidence.


----------



## Tank

Buck111 said:


> Provide some evidence.


The evidence is Mexico


----------



## Buck111

Tank said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is Mexico
Click to expand...

I guess I  can only bang my head against a wall so many times before I realize it wont relieve my headache. But stopping just might. Have a nice day, Tank.


----------

